# help needed asap as to what i need to reside in gran canaria



## nickywoza (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all if anyone can help it would be much appreciated, i now have just seen that the requirements of residency have changed to move to spain, it says they may require proof of supporting yourself and family, any one have an idea of how much this would be, and would it be different if i was working which i would hope to do?? need to know asap as need to get the ball rolling, and would i be better off ringing the spanish embassay to get it right. i would be paying for healthcare so that is not a proble although have now seen that as of september 2012 it will be free if you earn less than £100k and free for children, its all getting very confusing so help is much needed. x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickywoza said:


> hi all if anyone can help it would be much appreciated, i now have just seen that the requirements of residency have changed to move to spain, it says they may require proof of supporting yourself and family, any one have an idea of how much this would be, and would it be different if i was working which i would hope to do?? need to know asap as need to get the ball rolling, and would i be better off ringing the spanish embassay to get it right. i would be paying for healthcare so that is not a proble although have now seen that as of september 2012 it will be free if you earn less than £100k and free for children, its all getting very confusing so help is much needed. x


:welcome:

it's still not quite clear exactly how much you need to prove income - but there's no maybe about it - you WILL have to prove it

the UK Embassy in Madrid is in close contact with the govt here & exact figures haven't been released as far as I know

yes, they are saying that healthcare will be free for all legal residents - but you can't become legal residents in the first place without proving that you have healthcare provision & sufficient income

a contracted job will cover the health requirements because you qualify for healthcare with a work contract - I don't know if 'they' will decide if your wages are enough, or if the fact that you have a contract will be enough to satisfy them......

if you don't have a work contract you will need to provide some other proof of regular income - & to be honest, with unemployment at 3X that of the UK, unless you have a contracted job to come to it's not a great time to be coming - especially if you have kids


----------



## javierch (Aug 2, 2012)

I think if they are also using the European directive about exercising treaty rights in other European countries ..the rules must be as in the UK... jobseeker for up to 3 months only...for any longer a person has to be 
.working ,self-employed,self-sufficient with private health insurance ...or a family member of a person exercising treaty rights.The person exercising treaty rights must be from a different EU country as You can NOT exercise treaty rights in your own country .
For working must not be casual or ancillary ,UK applies as at least 12 hours weekly and on a permanent basic ..not agencies,etc ...
For self-employed the EU directive doesn't mention anything about earnings and I suspect that a person can get residency with just being self-employed legally but spanish officials in ayuntamientos,etc do apply their own laws ...
For self-sufficient it has something to do with the level of money that would stop a person living in the country from qualifying from any level of social assistance type benefits ,the minimum a family or person needs to live .....those benefits in the Uk are income support and income related jobseekers allowance .... and in Spain those benefits are delegated to the CA's social services departments and the amounts they get depend of where they live ....... if they are using those amounts there are not too big and it depends of the size of the family .... but they could be using other data ..so who knows ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The main point of the new ruling is to dissuade those expats who go over to Spain and assume that they can get by doing bits and pieces of work, not paying tax and not paying into the Spanish system. The country is in a financial pickle and doesnt need more folk going over without paying taxes or expecting to use their health care. Its harsh, but I guess its got to be done to protect their nationals???

So the bottom line for the OP is not to make long term plans to stay in Spain unless s/he can get a job with a contract within the first three months (you get 90 days before you need to register and claim your permanent NIE etc) - a tall order in todays economic climate! However, commuting to a job in the UK can count as long as you have proof, or working out a viable business plan and becoming autonomo (self employed). The ammount I guess they need to know you are earning has got to be an amount whereby you can, as a family exist - undecided as of yet I believe

Jo xxx


----------



## nickywoza (Jan 17, 2011)

thankyou all for your replys, i completely understand and i would get a full time job with a contract and pay for healthcare so no probs there, wish the uk would do the same and maybe then our government wouldnt be so screwed up. hate the fact its so easy here just to sit on your ass and claim, if you want something in life work for it! 
im going to ring the embassay and see if they can give me a more definate idea of what i would need, but at the moment i will put it off for an extra couple of months to get extra money behind me then go from there, so fingers crossed i may be over next year at some point. and once again thanks all.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

nickywoza said:


> thankyou all for your replys, i completely understand and *i would get a full time job with a contract and pay for healthcare so no probs there,* wish the uk would do the same and maybe then our government wouldnt be so screwed up. hate the fact its so easy here just to sit on your ass and claim, if you want something in life work for it!
> im going to ring the embassay and see if they can give me a more definate idea of what i would need, but at the moment i will put it off for an extra couple of months to get extra money behind me then go from there, so fingers crossed i may be over next year at some point. and once again thanks all.



Nicky, what skills/qualifications do you and your partner have that will get you a job complete with contract?


----------



## nickywoza (Jan 17, 2011)

bob_bob said:


> Nicky, what skills/qualifications do you and your partner have that will get you a job complete with contract?


hi my partner hasmany building skills and qualifications, and is a water engineer also, i am a self employed cleaner for privately owned homes, and have been a bar manager, sales assistant, so can cover a wide range of jobs between us, so hopefully one of these jobs would provide a job with a contract, 
been up all night with the thaught of my dream for many years may not now happen, but it comes from people who are already there and have been for some time, so unless i come and try it we shall never know if it will work or not!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nickywoza said:


> hi my partner hasmany building skills and qualifications, and is a water engineer also, i am a self employed cleaner for privately owned homes, and have been a bar manager, sales assistant, so can cover a wide range of jobs between us, so hopefully one of these jobs would provide a job with a contract,
> been up all night with the thaught of my dream for many years may not now happen, but it comes from people who are already there and have been for some time, so unless i come and try it we shall never know if it will work or not!


 Try it, but dont burn your UK bridges. You've been warned of the pitfalls, so tread carefully and make sure that you can return easily. Thats all I can say

Jo xxx


----------



## javierch (Aug 2, 2012)

In the UK they do the same to European Nationals and They have been doing it since 2006.
New arrivals to the UK and Child Benefit : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits
And without right to reside you can't get kids into school,doctors,etc.... so just the same ,and also applies if the child is british and the mum European .....so sometimes for not fault of their own the british child can't stay in the UK either...because they dont get the support cushion when needed.....
What They do is give full benefits to approved asylum seekers though without having to work or those with permanent residence ...

I think if self-sufficient you need to prove at least whatever is the prestacion canaria de insercion..equvalent to the income support in the uk.... for 4 family members is 588 euros and for 5 members 612 euros a month ..
- Prestación Canaria de Inserción

You need a lot more money to live there though ... think that people getting this money are pretty poor and often have the equivalent to council flats in bad areas often ,where they pay about 7 per cent of what they earn so they have enough to survive but not to enjoy much or if they are renting privatly They need handouts for the rent from cruz roja or caritas as it isnt enough money to survive there ..... 

The government there also has a Bolsa de Vivienda and You can rent from there if you are legally resident there .
Vivienda Joven y Vacia Canarias - Viviendas alquiler disponibles
You need to have earnings though and also the rent can not be more that 30 per cent of whatever you earn each month .... 

Maybe your husband can work in the UK to be able to support the family from there but coming and going could be hard at least until you all have jobs .If you learn to speak german and spanish it would make finding a job in the tourism sector easier though.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Why do you want to be resident just come try it out dont buy a house 
Rent see that you fit in travel around a bit get the feel of the place but dont break your ties with the uk 
Dont sell your uk house rent it out and if you have to sell it to finance here DON'T
wait till your comfortable with 
The language
Place
Work
And its what you want its a lot harder now than say 10 years ago and its a big risk you might end up losing everything so really step back and rethink why you want to come here yes its hot people are ok but theres no benefits of any worth here and even though mebical is reciprocal with uk you will have to pay for any major operations and as for cost of living well i payed 60cents a litre of diesal now 1.39 
So its catching up to y
UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> *Why do you want to be resident *just come try it out dont buy a house
> Rent see that you fit in travel around a bit get the feel of the place but dont break your ties with the uk
> Dont sell your uk house rent it out and if you have to sell it to finance here DON'T
> wait till your comfortable with
> ...


all good advice, but just one problem

you have to register as resident if you want to stay for more than 90 days

yes, a lot of people live 'under the radar' & don't register - but if you want to get your kids into school & access healthcare etc then you have no choice

I've said it before - I reckon the time will come in the not too distant future when you can't rent a property or do many other things without a registration/resident certificate


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree but until they are certain thats what they want to do then register 3 months is plenty of time to decide yay or neigh just dont register as soon as you arrive wait and see you like it first a bit of news a friend of mine has returned to the UK and went to sign on and on the computer it said where how long in spain she had been
So if any are going back bont lie they know where you are on radar or under it you will get caught


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonyinspain said:


> I agree but until they are certain thats what they want to do then register 3 months is plenty of time to decide yay or neigh just dont register as soon as you arrive wait and see you like it first a bit of news a friend of mine has returned to the UK and went to sign on and on the computer it said where how long in spain she had been
> So if any are going back bont lie they know where you are on radar or under it you will get caught


You cant register without proof of income and healthcare anymore. So all anyone without those things at hand can do it arrive, get a temporary NIE number and then hope they can find contracted employment that will be deemed enough for a family to live on. These rules came in last April. If, after three months they still cant prove income or healthcare provision, then they cant register, their NIE will expire and altho I guess they can stay in Spain, they cant participate. They cant get thir kids into schools, sign on the padron, buy anything that requires an NIE, have free healthcare, sign on with a GP.......... effectively they'll be illegal immigrants

As for signing on in the UK, well alot depends on whether you have registered in another country. If you've given up your UK residency, then its not going to be straight forward when you return

Jo xxx


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

jojo said:


> You cant register without proof of income and healthcare anymore. So all anyone without those things at hand can do it arrive, get a temporary NIE number and then hope they can find contracted employment that will be deemed enough for a family to live on. These rules came in last April. If, after three months they still cant prove income or healthcare provision, then they cant register, their NIE will expire and altho I guess they can stay in Spain, they cant participate. They cant get thir kids into schools, sign on the padron, buy anything that requires an NIE, have free healthcare, sign on with a GP.......... effectively they'll be illegal immigrants
> 
> *As for signing on in the UK, well alot depends on whether you have registered in another country. If you've given up your UK residency, then its not going to be straight forward when you return*
> 
> Jo xxx


Do you know how long you have to be resident in the UK again before you can claim the dole?


----------

